# Sore on udder



## hmnorwood (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi my doe has two kids on her and me milking- she has a little scabby area on the base of her udder where her teat attaches- I have been using naylors udder balm on it- no drainage just scab.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Its caused by the kids teeth while nursing. Some does get them, some dont. One of the does I sold the other day gets them each time she kids and its always the buckling that does it to her. 

I use a triple antibiotic salve on the spot twice a day. I also dip it in a comfrey and water mix. You can keep limit the kids from contact with her until its healed. I took them away at night. I also milked her out twice a day. When I did I put an oily salve or balm on her teats to make the milking easier on her. By keeping the pressure off the sore, it healed faster.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, caused by the kids teeth and saliva. Antibiotic ointment, and bag balm or udder butter it.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I had one that had something like that but she wasn't nursing her kids. What else could cause it?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

katie said:


> I had one that had something like that but she wasn't nursing her kids. What else could cause it?


Did it suddenly appear after you had been milking her for a while? Or did you notice a day or two after you pulled the kids?

It could also have been an injury from catching it on something.


----------



## hmnorwood (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you guys! I kinda wondered if it was kids because of where it's located- they are 7 weeks now and it's been there about a week- they nurse pretty aggressively too- it popped up when I started separating to milk so they were doing frantic udder bashing nursing when I returned her.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Happens more often than we like, especially with first timers. Can be caused by kids, our hands, washing, being exposed to elements, a cut, etc. 

Bag balm and keep moist and soft.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> Did it suddenly appear after you had been milking her for a while? Or did you notice a day or two after you pulled the kids?
> 
> It could also have been an injury from catching it on something.


 It was after I had been milking for a little bit. She won't take care of kids.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's a pic of Begonia: 

She actually had two sores after she kidded in. One on her bag from the elements, one on her tit from milking.


----------

